# Joyo BanTamP amp heads



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

You've seen those ? They look like nice little 20W heads, à la Micro Terror. Two channels and a FX loop.
Four models to choose from.

The Zombie for thick American metal.





The Jackman for British crunch.





The BlueJay for clean Cali.





The Meteor for aggressive high gain British


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Just bumping this to see if anybody has played any of these little guys? If so, any thoughts?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I know this is an old thread.

But here's a Joyo Meteor at full blast in a bar.

Just so you can get an idea how loud these little heads can actually get. 
The cabinet is not, I repeat not mic'd or DI'd (we had issues with that)
Ended up just cranking it and playing away




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156322799155518


----------

